# [wifi] installation de ndiswrapper [resolu]

## xenophon2006

Bonjour,

Sur une gentoo 2006.1 j'essaie d'installer ndiswrapper à partir du tar.gz (ndiswrapper-1.23.tar.gz) car avec l'option emerge ndiswrapper j'ai des erreurs.

Lors du make, j'ai le message d'erreur suivant  :

erick@gentoo ~/ndiswrapper-1.23 $ make

make -C driver

make[1]: Entering directory `/home/erick/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver'

Can't find kernel build files in /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r7/build;

  give the path to kernel build directory with

  KBUILD=<path> argument to make

make[1]: *** [prereq_check] Erreur 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/erick/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver'

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

En regardant dans la documentation de ndiswrapper j'ai remarqué ceci :

Prerequisites 

=============

You need a recent kernel, at least 2.6.6 or 2.4.26, with header files

for the kernel. Make sure there is a link to the kernel source from

the modules directory. The command

  ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build

should have at least 'include' directory and '.config' file.

Comment remédier au problème ?

Merci d'avanceLast edited by xenophon2006 on Mon Sep 18, 2006 3:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## titoucha

Le plus simple c'est que tu l'installes avec l'ebuild comme ça il apparaitra dans la base de portage et si tu as des erreurs pour l'emerge tu les mets ici.

----------

## xenophon2006

comment l'installer à partir de l'ebuild ???? Moi je ne connais que la commande emerge..... Désolé pour mon ignorance  :Confused: 

L'installation avec ndiswrapper c'est bien déroulée (je pense) mais lorsque je l'utilise, j'ai le message d'erreur suivant :

gentoo erick # ndiswrapper -i /usr/local/share/bcmwl5.inf

bcmwl5 is already installed. Use -e to remove it

gentoo erick # ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers:

bcm43xx invalid driver!

bcmwl5  driver present, hardware present

gentoo erick # ndiswrapper -m

modprobe config already contains alias directive

gentoo erick # depmod -a

gentoo erick # modprobe ndiswrapper

FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.

gentoo erick #

----------

## nico_calais

Pour installer ndiswrapper via emerge :

emerge ndiswrapper

La commande emerge, c'est HYPER IMPORTANT. C'est le coeur même de gentoo. 

En plus c'est pas compliqué. Va faire un tour dans les doc, fait un emerge --help ou meme un man emerge.

Si tu passes pas par emerge pour installer tes paquets, tu perds tout l'interêt de gentoo.

----------

## guitoo

Et si tu desinstalle le driver bcm43xx ?

----------

## xenophon2006

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> Pour installer ndiswrapper via emerge :
> 
> emerge ndiswrapper
> 
> La commande emerge, c'est HYPER IMPORTANT. C'est le coeur même de gentoo. 
> ...

 

Finalement je l'ai installé avec emerge : j'ai abandonné l'idée du tar.gz   :Razz: 

----------

## xenophon2006

 *guitoo wrote:*   

> Et si tu desinstalle le driver bcm43xx ?

 

J'ai désinstallé le module bcm43xx avc un : rmmod bcm43xx

et j'ai recommencé l'installation du pilote bcmwl5.inf, mais malgré tout il ne veut pas charger le module ndiswrapper

----------

## xenophon2006

up please   :Confused: 

----------

## xenophon2006

Au passage j'ai vu ce message d'erreur lorsque j'ai fait la commande "emerge ndiswrapper" :

 * Preparing ndiswrapper module

Can't find kernel build files in /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/build;

  give the path to kernel build directory with

  KBUILD=<path> argument to make

make: *** [prereq_check] Erreur 1

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.17 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  ndiswrapper-1.17.ebuild, line 58:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 469:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  KSRC=//usr/src/linux KVERS=2.6.17-gentoo-r8 DISABLE_USB=1 all.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/portage'

gentoo erick #     

Comment le résoudre ????

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

au hasard comme ça, aurais tu la variable USE="symlink" dans ton make.conf. Et as tu fait récemment des emerge --sync depuis ton installation?

EDIT : Que te renvoie ceci :

```
ls -l /usr/src/linux
```

----------

## xenophon2006

Voici le contenu de /etc/make.conf :

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CONFIG_PROTECT="-*"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage"

LINGUAS="fr"

et voici ce que donne la commande :

gentoo erick # ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 sep 12 13:22 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

gentoo erick #

----------

## ryo-san

aie aie aie Hombre ...

C'est quoi ton kernel ? 

les sources sont toutes nouvelles , tu l'as recompilé depuis le changement de versions ?

----------

## titoucha

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> aie aie aie Hombre ...
> 
> C'est quoi ton kernel ? 
> 
> les sources sont toutes nouvelles , tu l'as recompilé depuis le changement de versions ?

 

Pour le kernel c'est marqué juste au dessus  linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

----------

## xenophon2006

ben le 2.6.17-gentoor8 !!!!

j'ai juste fait un emerge --sync

----------

## titoucha

Que donne la commande

```
 emerge -V
```

----------

## xenophon2006

gentoo erick # emerge -V

Portage 2.1.1 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 i686)

gentoo erick #

----------

## ryo-san

 *Quote:*   

> Pour le kernel c'est marqué juste au dessus linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

 

 *Quote:*   

> Can't find kernel build files in /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r7/build

 

 *Quote:*   

> ben le 2.6.17-gentoor8 !!!!

 

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.1 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 i686)

 

Ouais... mais non ...

C'est soirée canettes ce soir ou quoi ?   :Very Happy: 

Tu as des sources vierges a tout les coups , pis faut lire les logs un peu et pas en travers ...

recompiles ton kernel ...

----------

## titoucha

Ouai tu avais raison c'est un peu la pagaille, je me suis contenté de lire sur quel répertoire /usr/src/linux pointait et c'est sur une révision r8, après j'ai eu un doute c'est pour ça le emerge -V.   :Laughing: 

Pas canette, insomnies comme dab   :Confused: 

----------

## ryo-san

aie ,les insomnies...

En tout cas, pas de soucis camarade gentooiste   :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

----------

## xenophon2006

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu as des sources vierges a tout les coups , pis faut lire les logs un peu et pas en travers ...
> 
> recompiles ton kernel ...

 

Excusez mon ignoran les gars.... mais comment recompile-t-on le kernel ????

----------

## nykos

ya un tuto pour upgrader son kernel

pour le recompiler ça peut que être plus facile  :Smile: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/kernel-upgrade.xml

----------

## xenophon2006

Merci. Je suis vos conseils : la compilation est en cours suivant la documentation fraçaise   :Laughing: 

----------

## xenophon2006

Ca progresse : la loupiote du wifi s'est allumée, je peux naviguer !!!!!   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

Maintenant faut juste que je fasse en sorte que le module de ndiswrapper se charge au démarrage de la machine et que la carte n'active automatiquement !

----------

## xenophon2006

voici le contenu de mon /etc/conf.d/net :

modules=( "ndiswrapper" )

config_wlan0=( "192.168.1.4 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_wlan0=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )

key_ESSID="casadenosotros key 0D6A-FADF-51 enc restricted"

La carte wifi est configuré en wlan0

Je l'ai rajoutée au démarrage

J'ai fait le lien symbolique vers /etc/init.d/netLast edited by xenophon2006 on Mon Sep 18, 2006 4:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## titoucha

 *xenophon2006 wrote:*   

> voici le contenu de mon /etc/conf.d/net :
> 
> key_ESSID="noutcase key 0B9A-CACF-76 enc restricted"
> 
> 

 

Heu tu n'as quand même pas mis ton vrai essid et la vraie clef sur le forum   :Confused:  si jamais changes les.

----------

## nykos

en même temps s'il est vraiment localisé au costa rica ya pas trop de risques...

 :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Oui mais c'est par principe, la prochaine fois il nous met un fichier avec son login   :Wink: 

----------

## xenophon2006

Et oui, je suis au Costa Rica : hola a todos !!!!!

Maintenant ça fonctionne parfaitement au démarrage. Pour ceux que ça intéresse, je met le contenu de mon fichier /etc/conf.d/net :

modules=( "iwconfig" )

config_wlan0=( "192.168.1.4 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255" )

routes_wlan0=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )

essid_wlan0="casadenosotros"

key_ESSID="casadenosotros key 0D6A-FADF-51 enc restricted"

J'ai suivi les conseils lus ailleurs et le contenu de ce fichier est identique au /etc/conf.d/wireless

Merci beaucoup les gars

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: Last edited by xenophon2006 on Mon Sep 18, 2006 4:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## titoucha

 *xenophon2006 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> essid_wlan0="noutcase"
> 
> key_noutcase="0B9A-CACF-76 enc restricted"
> ...

 

Même si tu est au Costa Rica, il ne faut JAMAIS mettre ton essid et ta clef de codage en clair sur un forum, c'est une question de sécurité.

----------

